# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Σύνδεση θυροτηλεόρασης με ασύρματο κουδούνι

## najos

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Σε ασπρόμαυρη θυροτηλεόραση ELVAX μπορεί νασυνδεθεί η πλακέτα του μπουτόν (ίσως με κάποιο ρελέ ή κάποιο άλλο ηλεκτρονικόκύκλωμα ώστε να κλίνει τον διακόπτη του μπουτόν) από ασύρματο κουδούνι ώστεόταν υπάρχει κλίση από την μπουτονιέρα να ενεργοποιείτε ταυτόχρονα και αυτό?

----------

